# Adobe After Effects in der Luft schweben



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

Ich würde gern in meinem Film jemanden in der luft schweben lassen. Ich habe Adobe After Effects und Photoshop zur verfügung. Brauch ich noch was anderes? Wie geht das?


----------



## zirag (18. Mai 2005)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass du im falschen Forum gepostet hast ( sowas gehört hier rein http://www.tutorials.de/resources/categories/photoshop.51 ) 

Mit After Effects ist das schon möglich. du musst nur die Person vor einem blauen oder grünem Hintergrund filmen und dann ist das Stichwort * keying * such mal danach und auch nach bluescreen (wegen dem blauen Hintergrund) 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

warum ausgerechnet immer blau und grün?


----------



## zirag (18. Mai 2005)

Es geht auch in einer anderen Farbe, sie sollte nur kontrastreich zu der Kleidung und der Haut sein, und man darf nix in der gleichen Farbe anhaben 

Bei den Profis wurde früher blau und nun so ein helles Grün genommen  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## goela (18. Mai 2005)

So jetzt ist es im richtigen Forum!


----------



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

Wie machen das eigentlich die Profis von StarWars?


----------



## zirag (19. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich weiss wird der Darsteller an ein Seil gehängt und wird dann vor einer grünen Wand  hochgezogen usw. Das Seil wird dann am Computer wegretuschiert und die Grüne Wand durch den Film ersetzt.

musst dir halt mal ein Making of ansehen 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Allwissend (19. Mai 2005)

Das ist ja dann alles verdamt kompiziert? Muss das seil dich gleiche Frabe haben? Man sieht doch die einschneide stelle im körper!?


----------



## Chrisu (19. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,

warum die Farben Blau und Grün in der Filmindustrie ein große Bedeutung haben ist schnell geklärt. Das hängt mit den Eigenschaften der Farben zusammen. Blau hat den Vorteil, dass diese Farbe selten in der Natur vorkommt. In unserer Umwelt ist der Anteil von Rot, Gelb und Grün wesentlich höher (wenn man jetzt mal vom Himmel absieht, aber dieses Drehverfahren wird meistens im Studio durchgeführt). Dadurch ist es einfacher ein Objekt von einem blauen Hintergrund freizustellen.

Warum dann aber Grün? Eine berechtigte Frage. Das liegt mit dem größten Problem einer Blue-Box zusammen. Um ein wirklich brauchbares Ergebnis zu bekommen, muß der blaue Hintergrund richtig gut ausgeleuchtet sein und sollte, wenn möglich, keine (Schlag-)Schatten aufweisen. Und darum muß ein großer Aufwand mit dem Licht betrieben werden. Und Grün hat die Eigenschaft, eine sehr hohe Leuchtkraft zu besitzen, was dazu führt, dass der Lichtbedarf reduziert werden kann.

Wie zirag schon schrieb, könnte theoretisch jede andere Farbe auch verwendet werden, praktisch ist das aber kaum bis gar nicht möglich. Zumindest nicht wenn ein Mensch freigestellt werden soll.

Zu deiner letzten Frage jetzt, ob das Seil auch grün oder blau sein muss. Es wäre zumindest nicht schlecht, da man sich eventuell manuelles Retuschieren erspart. Aber man muß in solchen Fällen immer den Aufwand und Nutzen abschätzen. Wenn du dir mal eine Actionszene mit Autos anschaust, kann man in der Einzelbildansicht teilweise noch die Rampen erkennen. Wenn der Film aber mit seinen 24 - 30 Bildern / Sekunde abläuft, dann ist nichts mehr zu erkennen.

BTW, ein Seil wird nicht einfach um den Schauspieler gewickelt und man kann auch keine Einschnitte davon sehen. Meistens bekommt der Schauspieler einen Klettergurt oder ähnliche Vorrichtung unter der Kleidung verpasst und das Seil wird hinten festgemacht.

Ich hoffe, die kleinen Erklärungen helfen dir ein wenig die Theorie zu verstehen.

Schöne Grüße aus Kiel,
Chrisu


----------

